# Puppy weight



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

We have a new GSD puppy, so I’ve been posting a lot of questions the last couple of days...
So, my current question is average weight for GSD puppies at different ages? 
Our puppy, Siegfried, was a rescue who was found as a stray, so we know nothing of his background, don’t even know if he’s pure Shepherd, or a mix or how old he is for sure. He looks pure, but seems small to me compared to photis I’ve been looking at if pups his age. He was estimated to be 9 weeks old when we picked him up yesterday. He was found on Sept. 15, so I assume the age is based on his approximate age when found. (I know, I said in another post that he was found 3 weeks ago, but I looked at his paperwork and it was the 15th.) He was 11.3 pounds this morning. He is a little thin, in my opinion, but since we picked him up on Sat, I haven’t been able to take him to a vet yet, so I’ll ask about that when I go. He was checked by a vet at the SPCA a few days before we got him and was deemed healthy. He was neutered on Thurs. (the 30th). And, yes, I know that neutering that early is controversial, but the SPCA requires it before they can be adopted. They deal with the results of irresponsible breeding, so I understand why they require that. So, that may affect his eventual size, but I don’t think would affect it yet.
Anyway, he could be a mix, or the runt of the litter, or just have small parents, or affected by poor nutrition for his first weeks of life as well as early weaning, or his age could be wrong.
What is the average weight range at this age? I’ll attach some photos to see if he look 9 weeks to you. I know, you likely can’t tell his age. He is definitely teething, though. One photo was taken Fri when I first visited him with one of the volunteers at the SPCA, just so you have something to compare him to for size. The others were taken today.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

To me the most important thing is appearance and demeanor. Your puppy looks alert and inquisitive in these photos, and his coat looks good. He looks healthy! He may need worming, but overall I don't see his weight at 9 wks as anything to be concerned with. Cute puppy!


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Well, he weighed 14.5 pounds this morning! I think my scale is pretty accurate—I weighed the same as yesterday. I weighed him about an hour after his breakfast this morning, and closer—maybe 20 min after breakfast yesterday. I think he had pooped just a few minutes before both days. (I know he did today). He eats everything else n sight and inhales his meals. Maybe because he’s still so hungry after his rough beginning, or maybe he’s just like that. My cat is like that, too ?.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JewelLaverne said:


> Anyway, he could be a mix, or the runt of the litter, or just have small parents, or affected by poor nutrition for his first weeks of life as well as early weaning, or his age could be wrong.


Any of the above could be possible. He does look like a purebred GSD to me though. But when you consider that there is a 22 pound range in the standard for an adult male GSD, it makes sense that there will also be a range of "normal" at every stage of development. I don't think it's anything to worry about, especially since the shelter is only guessing at his age.

We got both Dena and Keefer at 9 weeks old, they were half siblings about a year apart in age. I compared their 6 month weights, and she was several pounds larger than him at that age. At adulthood, he outweighed her by nearly 10 pounds. Basically, she gained more weight early on than he did and then leveled off. He had some digestive issues as a puppy, so he gained weight slower when young and made that up later. 

Halo was much smaller than either of them when we got her at 10 weeks old and she stayed that way - she topped out at around 15 pounds less than Dena did. However, Halo was still within the female standard, while Dena was a pound or two over. 

It's difficult to say what average is because nobody is keeping track of that. And even the breed standard for male and female adults isn't always helpful because some fall below that and many seem to be above the standard.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I've only been active on this forum for a couple of months. But A LOT of people will come in and ask if their dog is the right weight, or what their adult weight would be. While it's completely understandable, it's not that relevant, IMHO. The weights vary greatly from month to month, from dog to dog.

This is the most general GSD weight chart that can be found online. I see it as complete bollocks.

When my male pup was 8 weeks old he was only 13lb. By 6 months he was only 45lb. Now he is 13 months and 81lb. And still growing. The chart says they stop growing at 12 months, which is highly inaccutate. So again, charts are bollocks. Look at your dog and his body mass index. 

Your pup looks well. And he does look like he's around 8-12 weeks.


----------



## cz_gsd (Aug 21, 2018)

Hank was only about 9.5lb when we picked him up at 9 weeks. He is now close to 70lb at 6 months. If he has an appetite and is clear of worms per the vet, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

McGloomy said:


> I've only been active on this forum for a couple of months. But A LOT of people will come in and ask if their dog is the right weight, or what their adult weight would be. While it's completely understandable, it's not that relevant, IMHO. The weights vary greatly from month to month, from dog to dog.
> 
> This is the most general GSD weight chart that can be found online. I see it as complete bollocks.
> 
> ...


I second this. My dog is far from the norm and breed standard, but he's healthy so I'm not worried about it. Every dog is different OP, with proper diet and exercise he'll be a good adult doggo one day.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Just to update, in case anyone else with puppy weight questions is following, Siegfried saw the vet Fri and everything looked healthy—no worms or other issues. The vet said he is a little thin, but nothing to be concerned about. I asked about his weight because I can feel all his ribs easily, though I’m feeding the recommended amount of his food ( there is a range recommended, so I’m feeding at the middle) plus some treats during training. (He’s got “sit” and “come” down pretty well, but “stay” is still a work in progress...)
He was leaving about 1/4 of his food and nibbling it later for a couple of days, but ate all yesterday and this morning, so I think I’ll give him a little more at lunch. He has gained a couple of pounds since the last time I weighed him, which was Friday.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh, and the vet thought the age estimated by the shelter, 10 weeks now, is about right.


----------



## Colt751 (Sep 13, 2018)

I've been using this page for my pups weight and she's been following it quite well, although she's 4 months next week and weighed in at 11kg today so according to it she's a bit under now. I wouldn't worry too much though as long as he's happy and eating then the weight will come, we had a couple weeks early on where she didn't gain any at all then shot up by 1.5kg.
https://animalso.com/breeds/german-shepherd/weight-and-growth-chart/#German_Shepherd_Height_Charts
Congrats tho he's gorgeous! ?


----------

